# After a 42DD 3" downpipe and Cat...Engine Light to comes on...help?



## MrKeyzerSoze (Nov 28, 2005)

Just after a week after installing a 3" 42DD down-pipe cat and new sensors (before and after), my engine light comes on. After a Vag-Com scan I get the following:

Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No: 8N0 906 018 S
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0006 
Coding: 06600
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 4182CA4361E2

3 Faults Found:
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low 
P1602 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17522 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B1 S2: Internal Resistance too High
P1114 - 35-00 - - 
16524 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2: No Activity
P0140 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 0100

Anyone can help?

ks


----------



## OEMconcept (Aug 19, 2010)

Pick up an angle block! 










It solved my cel problem after installing my 3in DP and test pipe. It's installed in place of the second oxygen sensor and relocates the sensor outside the flow of gasses, tricking the O2 sensor


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Those codes do not look like they are cat related. Did you replace the oxygen sensor with an OEM part? Have you checked your wiring?

If it was the cat you would get a P0420 code, with those codes I do not believe an oxygen sensor will be the solution.


----------



## MrKeyzerSoze (Nov 28, 2005)

I installed two new OEM Bosch sensors with my dp and street series cat.


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

Where can you pick up these angle blocks?

*edit-

Just found some 42 DD's on ebay - from 42 DD website they are on back order or currently not available


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

MrKeyzerSoze said:


> I installed two new OEM Bosch sensors with my dp and street series cat.


I would check all the wiring, connectors, everything. If they are brand new OEM Bosch sensors and are not dead from the factory there is an electrical issue going on, could be water in the connectors, a bad ground, quite a few different issues. The downpipe will not cause these codes to be thrown.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

This is your problem: 

18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low

I don't know exactly where this is, but I would first check under the dash above the pedals. This power supply is driving the sensors. There's a series of wires bolted down. One of the bolts may be loose. 

These codes have nothing to do with the actual readings of the sensors, something the o2 spacer would fix.

Evan


----------



## MrKeyzerSoze (Nov 28, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get a oxygen sensor spacer? 42DD out of stock as well as others....

ks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

MrKeyzerSoze said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a oxygen sensor spacer? 42DD out of stock as well as others....
> 
> ks


Check with AvenueAutosport, last I spoke with them they had a few left in-stock!

-John


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

Here:
http://www.mcpii.com/engine.html


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

TTStuff also carries the 42DD o2 sensor spacer in stock as well usually. I got mine from them last order and just installed it the other day with two new sensors....had a CEL due to the cat efficiency , fixed now. As mentioned though, doesn't look like your problem is that (though, I wouldn't count it out once you do figure out your supply voltage prob).

Joe


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

2kjettaguy said:


> This is your problem:
> 
> 18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low
> 
> ...


Evan, this is unrelated, but do you realized we've been doing this for _*10 YEARS!*_


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I had a BFI one on my JETTA


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

JettaRed said:


> Evan, this is unrelated, but do you realized we've been doing this for _*10 YEARS!*_


Oh I know... I just starting receiving a paycheck a couple years ago. 

If anyone is looking for an O2 spacer and we're out of stock, check our dealers. They buy them 10-30 at a time and sometimes have more stock than we do.

We're working on a batch of ~450 right now, but they won't be done for a week or so.

Evan


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I ordered one From TTstuff on 9/11 and the site said there were in stock. I get an e-mail today saying they should have received some on the 15th but now it has been pushed back to the 29th. 

Just because you are expecting to have them buy the ship date doesn't mean they are in stock:banghead:


----------

